# New R.A.Matt Custom Damascus Drop Point



## TENPOINT (Mar 28, 2007)

“Damascus Hunter” 

This is a Full Tang, Tight Twist pattern Damascus Drop Point. The razor sharp blade is made up of 185 layers of 1084 carbon steel and 15N20 Nickel steel, heat treated to 58 on the Rockwell scale. The blade is 3-1/2”, with overall length of knife 8”. The blade shape is perfect for all your camping and hunting tasks. 

The handle is a spectacular combination of Beautiful Sambar Stag with Oak Burl bolsters. The scales are attached with Brass/Red Mosaic pins and Brass Lanyard hole. Rust colored spacers accent the filework.  The knife feels great in the hand and allows for a positive grip. 

Knife comes with 10 oz top grain sheath. The sheath has been hand tooled in a basket weave pattern. All of my sheaths are water shaped to secure your knife. The “Damascus Hunter” is ideal for the collector or the person that wants an impressive carry knife.
Price $350.00

If intersested Email me at;  TEN10POINT@AOL.COM


----------



## TENPOINT (Mar 28, 2007)

*#1  R.A.Matt Custom Damascus Gut Hook Skinner*

Custom Damascus Drop Point Palm Skinner by R.A.MATT 

                         “Damascus Gut Hook Palm Skinner” 

This is a Full Tang, Ladder pattern Damascus Drop Point. The razor sharp blade is made up of 265 layers of 1084 carbon steel and 15N20 Nickel steel, heat treated to 58-60 on the Rockwell scale. The blade is 2-1/2”, with overall length of knife 6-1/4”. The blade shape is perfect for all your skinning tasks. 

The handle is a spectacular combination of Exhibition Grade Stabilized Spalted Oak Burl with Water Buffalo bolsters. The scales are attached with Brass/Black Mosaic pins and Brass Lanyard hole. Rust colored spacers accent the filework.  The knife feels great in the hand and allows for a positive grip. 

Knife comes with 10 oz top grain sheath. The handmade sheath has  a Rattlesnake Skin Insert with an 8 button Rattle. All of my sheaths are water shaped to secure your knife. The “Palm Skinner” is ideal for the collector or the person that wants an impressive carry knife. 
Price $350.00
If interested please email me at;
TEN10POINT@AOL.COM


----------



## TENPOINT (Mar 28, 2007)

*3 New R.A.Matt Custom Damascus knives for Sale*

Custom Damascus Drop Point Skinner by R.A.MATT “Damascus Hunter” This is a Full Tang, Tight Twist pattern Damascus Drop Point. The razor sharp blade is made up of 185 layers of 1084 carbon steel and 15N20 Nickel steel, heat treated to 58 on the Rockwell scale. The blade is 3”, with overall length of knife 6-3/4”. The blade shape is perfect for all your camping and hunting tasks. The handle is a spectacular set of Exhibition Grade Stabilized Box Elder Burl with a Brass guard. The scales are attached with Brass/Black Mosaic pins and Brass Lanyard hole. Black liners accent the filework. This knife has filework on the top and bottom of the handle.The knife feels great in the hand and allows for a positive grip. Knife comes with a spectacular hand made and hand tooled 8 oz top grain sheath. All of my sheaths are water shaped to secure your knife. The “Damascus Hunter” is ideal for the collector or the person that wants an impressive carry knife. Do not hesitate to email me with any questions. Price $325
TEN10POINT@AOL.COM


----------



## sweet 16 (Mar 28, 2007)

Absolutely Beautiful ! Thanks for sharing your talents.


----------



## pnome (Mar 28, 2007)

That is a fine looking knife.  I'm sure it wasn't cheep


----------



## Burl E. (Mar 28, 2007)

You got it going on! 
That's N-I-C-E!!!  

Did you get that wood from our ebay buddy?


----------



## TENPOINT (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Burl E 
Did you look at the other two? The Gut Hook is realy sweet.
When do you want me to make yours?


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 28, 2007)

Hate to rain on a parade, but you need to put a price if you want to sell them.


----------



## TENPOINT (Mar 28, 2007)

I added prices for you. Thanks


----------

